# Outdoors > Fishing >  THE THINGS YOU SEE WHILE FISHING

## 260rem

Went out to the mouth of the Waitaki river last night on the south side and what did we see some ID TEN T has tried driving in his 4wd out to the mouth on the north side and was bogged up to the axles in the gravel with an incoming tide.
Long story short someone went for help 2 4wds came down first one got stuck but pulled out by second 
no help there about 40 minutes later a 2-3 ton digger is seen making it way out along the bar after a bit of pulling out it comes.
finaly pointing in right direction follows the digger out only to get stuck again in one of the water crossings digger to rescue again
5 minutes later truck on ferm ground.
Many Thanks to the person involved made a fishless trip a laugh  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

I once saw a golden retriever floating like a cork 20 miles off the coast

----------


## Shearer

> I once saw a golden retriever floating like a cork 20 miles off the coast


Really. Tell more @Gibo.

----------


## Tommy

> I once saw a golden retriever floating like a cork 20 miles off the coast


Not many retrievers have been known to sink hahaha

----------


## P38

I usually see Deer while Trout fishing in the back blocks.

Have gotten into the habit of carrying my Baikal across my shoulders while fishing.  

However from recent experiences the buggers know your holding a fishing rod and bugger off real quick when you go for the rifle.

Oh saw some German backpacker eye candy swimming in the Mohaka recently too, ............. apparently they had forgotten to pack their togs.  :Wink: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Gibo

> Really. Tell more @Gibo.


Not a whole lot to tell really. We were in a three day marlin comp and as we wandered the big blue we happened upon a bloated dog bobbing around the ocean. A few other boats saw it to over the weekend, was some funny comments over the radio  :Grin:

----------


## Shearer

> Not a whole lot to tell really. We were in a three day marlin comp and as we wandered the big blue we happened upon a bloated dog bobbing around the ocean. A few other boats saw it to over the weekend, was some funny comments over the radio


OK. I thought it was alive.

----------


## Maca49

> I usually see Deer while Trout fishing in the back blocks.
> 
> Have gotten into the habit of carrying my Baikal across my shoulders while fishing.  
> 
> However from recent experiences the buggers know your holding a fishing rod and bugger off real quick when you go for the rifle.
> 
> Oh saw some German backpacker eye candy swimming in the Mohaka recently too, ............. apparently they had forgotten to pack their togs. 
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


 :Useless:  :Useless:  :Useless:  :Useless:  :Useless:  :Useless:

----------


## Gibo

> OK. I thought it was alive.


Ha ha nah mate, would have given it a ride if it was

----------


## Maca49

Towed it around as burley?

----------


## Gibo

> Towed it around as burley?


Nah, Marlin dont eat dogs  :Wink:

----------


## 260rem

> 


Mate has put some footage up on facebook will get him to send to medirect and will try and put on page

----------


## Tommy

> Mate has put some footage up on facebook will get him to send to medirect and will try and put on page


There is a god

----------


## Dundee

Shit we saw a family swimming in our river years ago with out the togs and she got her picture in the "picture" magazine.  The whole town selled out of that mag. :Grin:

----------


## Gapped axe

When I was a Rafting guide so many years ago, the German punters were well known for their swimming attire, or lack of.

----------


## Shearer

I saw a couple in their birthday suits on the beach at Taupo on Saturday (near 5 mile bay) but they were of the age that they should consider a law against it.

----------


## Bill999

I had the pleasure of having two humpback whales feeding around me for a few hours with me and the dog, also had a minky(i think) circle the boat for a fair while, as well as more than my fair share of orca and dolphins

nothing tops the humpbacks tho, they were amazing

----------


## Bill999

and once when I was collecting mussles  there was a poor girls swimming that must have lost her bikini top 
if thats what this kind of thread is....

a good family friend told me he caught a dead body fishing off a warf when he was young 
he wasnt one for bullshit either

----------


## Shootm

On my way fishing, driving along the beach and this young perky lass walking back to her vehicle topless with not a care in the world.  Bless her.

----------


## Dorkus

> I once saw a golden retriever floating like a cork 20 miles off the coast


We once picked up a dog from a floating log in the middle of Port Fitzroy. Turned out a local cray fisherman had put him there in "time out" while he finished his pots coz he was being a pain in the arse - We thought he was lost. Poor bugger

----------


## Maca49

> I saw a couple in their birthday suits on the beach at Taupo on Saturday (near 5 mile bay) but they were of the age that they should consider a law against it.


Cheeky bugger that was probably @Woody! Stop picking on the oldies, cause once they were goodies, before they became woodys :Thumbsup:

----------


## Tommy

> We once picked up a dog from a floating log in the middle of Port Fitzroy. Turned out a local cray fisherman had put him there in "time out" while he finished his pots coz he was being a pain in the arse - We thought he was lost. Poor bugger


Bet that cray fisherman is a complete asshat

----------


## Woody

> Cheeky bugger that was probably @Woody! Stop picking on the oldies, cause once they were goodies, before they became woodys


We all know who is trying to divert attention away from himself ---don't we maca49   :Grin:

----------


## Munsey

Mate Just caught a 5/6ft Mako While Trolling  ,  could not believe the Teeth on those things ! They are fierce !

----------


## Tommy

> Mate Just caught a 5/6ft Mako While Trolling  ,  could not believe the Teeth on those things ! They are fierce !


They jump pretty hard aye?

----------


## Munsey

> They jump pretty hard aye?


Forget The shark jumping , I jumped a couple of three times trying to release the Lure .

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Forget The shark jumping , I jumped a couple of three times trying to release the Lure .


Often they release themselves taking your lure with them. They are nothing but a pain in the backside. Beautiful fish really though.

----------


## deepsouthaussie

I saw a fish once... Fucking outrageous I tells ya!

----------


## Gibo

> Mate Just caught a 5/6ft Mako While Trolling  ,  could not believe the Teeth on those things ! They are fierce !

----------


## 7mmwsm

> I saw a fish once... Fucking outrageous I tells ya!


I suppose that would be a big event living in Invagiggle.
Should shift north. We see them all the time. More than one species too. Not just Blue Cod.

----------


## timattalon

I took a mate and his grand son out for a few cod some years back in a 12ft tinnie with an outboard. Out fishing and we here a splash nearby. I tell them there have been a few kingis caught the week before and start to look around. Moments later we are surrounded by a pod of about 50 or 60 dolphins. They were up to all the tricks, tail walking, flips, jumping over the bow (and we were stationary drift fishing. It was amazing. in the 40 or so years fishig there I had never seen anything quite like it. And it was the only time I ever got to take that mate out with his grandson.  Couldnt have asked for anything more amazing not even dreamt of it.......Only disappointment was no camera with us. (This was before digital ones let alone camera phones.

----------


## madmaori

> Shit we saw a family swimming in our river years ago with out the togs and she got her picture in the "picture" magazine.  The whole town selled out of that mag.


hahahaha wonder who that was.....

----------


## Blisters

We stopped for a puka drop last year while out marlin fishing near the kumara patch we were using electric reels in 220m of water on a dead calm flat day  after two drops i was ready for a swim when the captain said maybe you shouldnt as that looks like a fin off the bow next thing you know we had a huge blue marlin hanging off the swimboard followed by two manta rays he had a lazy look at us flicked his tail and was gone without a trace if only wenhad a livey

----------


## Chris

I remember a few years ago out fishing in the harbor & we spotted a black thing bobbing along.Up anchor & quickly got the boat along side.The knife went in & the pig was pulled onto the boat.
Probably trying to escape dogs on the island but swimming against 8 knots of tide wasn't working for it .I easy feed of wild pig @ 80 -100 lb .

----------


## Shootm

Last week up in Northland we watched a pod of Orca feeding on rays. The rays were jumping out of the water to get away while being herded. A great sight from 50 metres away.

----------


## Gibo

Got this one off the rocks this arvo

----------


## Dundee

you learning Gibo :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

Cuppla weeks ago

----------


## Chris

> Got this one off the rocks this arvo
> Attachment 48751


If thats the best you can do maybe Golf is a better past time for you Gibo

----------


## Dundee

Saw this tonight way up the bank?

Some bugger putting an irrigator up the river bank maybe?

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

What is that Dundee?

----------


## ROKTOY

> What is that Dundee?


Looks like the lower section of a hiking/trekking pole

----------


## Pengy

> Looks like the lower section of a hiking/trekking pole


+1

----------


## Dundee

I'm fucked if i know what it was but left it there in case I went Kaboom!! :Grin:

----------

